# Koosharem Reservoir



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

It's great to see the southern quarter of the lake now posted "no trespassing" by the landowners. The lake frontage doesn't amount to much since it's right off the highway, but nevertheless fishermen no longer have access to any of the area near the dam and 4 or 5 hundred yards of bank north of the dam. 

The area now has few if any options for anyone to launch a boat as much of the public lands remaining shoreline is extremely shallow, steep drop offs or low lying swampy area. 

Does the DWR have any plans to stock Koosherem with any more trout? This would be difficult or next to impossible due to the limited access created by the now posted, off limits, land the same as it is for fishermen and fishermen attempting to launch a boat. 

If Koosherem Reservoir has been designated as a lake that has limited usage by the DWR, it is my opinion that the DWR should conclude any further effort of managing the reservoir with any population of any type of fish other than the chubs that already inhabit it. 

I guess it is what it is.....similarly to other reservoirs that have private land ownership surrounding it's shores, however with the new posting of Koosharem Reservoir of what used to be the most used and really 75% of the only fishable area on the reservoir as this definitely limits such a small reservoir with already limited access. 

Further stocking of the reservoir by the DWR, in my opinion, would be for sole benefit of the new owners and their members who pay them for it's access. Let the new owners pay for stocking and managing the reservoir, not sportsman. 



No wonder why more and more people are turning away from this type of sport and recreation, however it is too bad, more isn't being done to protect what is left.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That's to bad, I like that little res.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I think stocking of any fish should stop ASAP,. The only good thing that will come out of this is,, Removing the 3 Trailers on the shore line that have stayed in the same spot for 3 years or more.. Use to be a great place to catch dinner.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

thread get's locked at BFT, so a new one started over here?

ugh.

non-issue. Remember, this is only 1 corner of the lake shoreline. There is still public access to the lake.

Since a copy-and-paste has already been employed here, I'll do another copy-and-paste:



rutlips said:


> I have been really interested in this thread and have been both amused and confused by the comments made in reference to the recent posting of most of the public access at the reservoir. I am one of those rare anglers that really enjoy fishing at Koosharem. It is close to where I live.so I can make a quick trip after work plus I can go to Koosharem and not have to spend as much money on gas. Also Koosharem is a relatively unknown fishing jewel in southern Utah. Most people usually just pass on by on there way to other more popular fisheries in the area. Which is fine by me by the way. It can grow fish as fast as Otter Creek, also it has many different species of trout to chase. In one day I have caught Brook, Splake, Cutthroat, Rainbow, Brown, and Utah Chub. I also believe it has Tiger trout. I have attached a picture of a Cutty I caught this fall. When I saw that the shore access had been posted I had a few questions about where we would be able to fish, launch are boats, and if the DWR would continue stocking the lake. I decided to message the DWR here is their reply
> 
> " We stopped by Koosharem Res to confirm that this spot was posted. It appears that the most popular boat launch site has been posted by the rightful land owner. Also, the Piute tribe has posted their section on the north end as a fee area. We looked into the land ownership and found that the only public land at the reservoir is a small piece of BLM where the bathroom is located. In addition, it looks like another small section of private south of there remains unposted. If you stay away from the signs you should be okay. You can also try calling the phone numbers on the signs and try talking to the land owner.
> Unfortunately, we are at the mercy of property owners in this situation. We have no plans to change our stocking as long as some public access remains at the reservoir."
> ...


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

This thread needs put to rest.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Still looking for sympathy? 

This is a non-issue to me....the whole reservoir is still accessible by watercraft. And, FWIW, the DWR launched their boat with ease just recently from the public access area....


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

My guess is there was a reason it got posted anyone know why? And there's still plenty of public to launch off of. I don't think stocking should stop.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

How does high water mark relate to this with the over turning of the Law?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Brookie said:


> How does high water mark relate to this with the over turning of the Law?


Pretty sure it doesn't. It's not a stream. The land that is covered by a reservoir is usually still owned by the entity that owned it prior to the impoundment of the reservoir, and still controls it as the level of the reservoir rises or drops. Scofield has the same issue on the west side. Utah Lake as well.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My question is how in the world does anyone catch anything at Koosharem? I'm all ears, as all my attempts have left me with one catch at the lake: a freshwater clam on a Blue Fox spinner.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LOAH said:


> My question is how in the world does anyone catch anything at Koosharem? I'm all ears, as all my attempts have left me with one catch at the lake: a freshwater clam on a Blue Fox spinner.


Seems like when the chub population is low the fishing can be good. My wife has caught a 5lb and 4 lb bow there, I have caught many 2 to 3 pounders. We usually would fish right where they have closed it,
even tent camped there several times. There were not any no trespassing signs posted except on the dam. There are a lot of small lakes in that area (Loah knows where they are.) I hope greed does not start there and work more north. They have every right to do what they are doing, but seems like the big dollar factor is once again taking away our wilderness.(yes I know that it is privately owned.) Was a fun little stop to and from Fish Lake. I even bought one of the very first homemade jaw jackers from an old timer there his name was Odell Foote before they were even on the market for $10.00 still have it


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Prior to 2004 and my last trip hunting southern utah, we always camped there and fished while we were deer hunting. We always caught lots of trout. Even some really nice ones. Caught several below the dam when i was much younger too. Those were the days:sad:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Still looking for sympathy?
> 
> This is a non-issue to me....the whole reservoir is still accessible by watercraft. And, FWIW, the DWR launched their boat with ease just recently from the public access area....


When and why did they do that? I'm really interested in your explanation of the "why" they did it more than when. If you say it's for gill net surveys they weren't in boats so don't give me that answer.

I'm more than impressed if they did launch their boats at the public access.....please elaborate where and how they did it please.

You F&G guys have your heads in places they shouldn't be. You cant seem to see anything and I would have to think that it smells bad.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

PBH said:


> thread get's locked at BFT, so a new one started over here?
> 
> ugh.
> 
> ...


PBH,as you are so many times and especially regarding this topic, your wrong.
It is more than one corner. Why are you and your brother minimizing this and tag teaming me?????????

From the north end of the lake the Piute tribe is now charging $10 entrance fee from the north inlet south to the crappers. OK that's fine, but from the end of June on, it's so shallow on that end of the lake who would use it? And launching any size of boat (not a cabin cruiser) isn't feasible. 
From the crappers south to the camp sites is the *small slice* of public access. The campers/squatters that were talked about in the thread over on BFT actually may be the landowners the DWR mentions in the quote you made. This amounts to about 75 yards of shoreline or less total of public land that isn't accessible to much of anybody and certainly not for boat launching of any, yes ANY size. Again, from the end of June on, the water is way low and there are steep drop offs to the lake for about half of that distance (30-40 yards)
From there south is the new wildlife preserve/club to the dam (not just one little corner of the lake as you claim).
No one fishes on the east side of the lake due to it being fenced off, muddy, inlet crossings, being private land, etc.

Both places people used to launch boats (the dam and by the tall willows) is now wildlife preserve/club. YES, I BELIEVE THAT THIS IS A BIG DEAL.

*As you posted yourself as a message from the DWR *" We stopped by Koosharem Res to confirm that this spot was posted. It appears that the most popular boat launch site has been posted by the rightful land owner. Also, the Piute tribe has posted their section on the north end as a fee area. We looked into the land ownership and found that *the only public land at the reservoir is a small piece of BLM where the bathroom is located. In addition, it looks like another small section of private south of there remains unposted. If you stay away from the signs you should be okay.* (What is good or OK about this and to you a "non issue?)You can also try calling the phone numbers on the signs and try talking to the land owner. 
Unfortunately, we are at the mercy of property owners in this situation. We have no plans to change our stocking as long as some public access remains at the reservoir."

We are indeed at the mercy of property owners in this case, but why should we, the tax payer and general sportsman, stock their lake for them? How much sense does that make.....really, serious, tell me why?

Your brother used to live in Monroe, but he doesn't any longer. 
Since you or your brother doesn't live anywhere near Koosherm and never fishes Koosherm, what's your and his deal???
I know neither of you fish it, or you would understand the issue.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

W2U -- when did you move? why didn't you tell anyone? I would have helped you move if you would have let me know. Does Mom and Dad know? Where do you live now? Why did you move? I thought you liked Monroe. What about your wife? I can't imagine that she was willing to move!

1BandMan -- how did you find out W2U moved? he didn't tell me.
Further, how do you know where we fish and where we don't? What's too far for us? Heck, Koosharem is less than 2 hours from my house. We fish it every year.

I'm starting to worry about 1BandMan -- do you know where I live? Have you been following me around? should I be concerned?



1BandMan said:


> From the north end of the lake the Piute tribe is now charging $10 entrance fee from the north inlet south to the crappers.


Access is access. The public still has this access. It is open to the public. For a fee. Just like every state park in this state.

the small slice of BLM remains BLM and open to the public. Again, access is access. We still have this access. It is not closed. It gives us an opportunity to access the water.



1BandMan said:


> From there south is the new wildlife preserve/club to the dam


Again, this section HAS ALWAYS been private. Forever. That has not changed. The only thing that has changed is that the current owner has decided to post this land and restrict it's use. That sucks for us. But it does not mean that we cannot access the reservoir! We still can.

My interest in this fight? Fish. Koosharem continues to grow large cutthroat. This is exactly why you are upset. If it can continue to utilize that forage base to grow a handful of big trout, then I'm all for continuing to stock it. As mentioned numerous times previously, we still have SOME public access, which means we can still fish it no matter how difficult it might be. There may be some who are willing to access the like down the rough, rocky, steep shoreline still accessible. Why should we take that away from those who have that option?? We still have that opportunity. Until we no longer have that option, then the DWR should continue to manage this fishery.

This is not a unique situation. We have many reservoirs in this state that are surrounded by private land, but managed as fisheries by the State of Utah. Go pull up a plat map (http://platmap.trustlands.utah.gov/) and compare Koosharem to some other lakes (Kolob Reservoir! Baker Reservoir, Piute Reservoir, Redmond, Gunnison Bend...)


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Are you guys seriously brothers?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Iband...I still live in Monroe. And, almost every year, I enjoy fishing Koosharem. Next year, this year, whatever...those posted signs won't change anything. I will drive up on the public access point, carry my pontoon down to the water, and fish whatever part of the reservoir I wish.

I think you are making a mountain out of a molehill....as long as it has free access, i will launch my pontoon boat and fish it. And, because it is still open--entirely--to the public, it should be stocked by the DWR and public money. I am not sure how you can argue that....


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Iband...I still live in Monroe. And, almost every year, I enjoy fishing Koosharem. Next year, this year, whatever...those posted signs won't change anything. I will drive up on the public access point, carry my pontoon down to the water, and fish whatever part of the reservoir I wish.
> 
> I think you are making a mountain out of a molehill....as long as it has free access, i will launch my pontoon boat and fish it. And, because it is still open--entirely--to the public, it should be stocked by the DWR and public money. I am not sure how you can argue that....


When and where did the DWR launch their boat(s)??? I really want to know. The reason? I think your making stuff up as you go and I would like to know why.

Do you like the idea of it being an exclusive reservoir? One that private land owners, pontoon and float tubers can only access?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

PBH, you wished I cared where you live. I definitely do not. 
My belief is that you don't fish it. If you did, you would likely understand the reason for my wishes to let the owners of the lake have their cake......... and pay for it too. 
Do you get it? I'm upset about the landowners closing the lake off. If it's there lake, let them take care of it.

As far as the Ute Tribe goes....I think they are wasting their time. For fishing, the area is only accessible until the end of June. There's a lot of free and better camping options where there's shade trees, etc. elsewhere from June on. There are still options of access on the north end and I guess for a couple of months after the ice comes off, it's all good for that small window of time.

What's with the "*ONLY change" *stuff. I guess it's the "ONLY change" but I would say it is significant as it dramatically changes where and how people access the reservoir. Are you playing dumb???

Again, I'm upset about the landowners closing the lake off. If it's there lake, let them take care of it.

There is now about 150 yards of free access left on the lake that's not off limits by private land owners. About 75 yards of it is BLM. You believe that the public should still have the same interests and have the same investment as they always have? Why should the state/DWR and Utah sportsman contribute to private land owners by stocking the lake and them profit from it?

Should state dollars stock private ponds?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

1Band -- you don't care where I live, but you do care where my brother lives and where we fish. That is abundantly clear, although irrelevant.

you assume that what happens at that lake stays at that lake.

*I would never be in support of allowing a private interest to manage a fishery that has downstream affects on other fisheries. *What happens at Koosharem has direct effects on Otter Creek, Otter Creek Reservoir, and the Sevier River. I fish those fisheries frequently.

I fish Koosharem annually. It doesn't matter if you believe that or not.
I will be VERY interested to watch what happens over the course of the next couple months. I want to see how many vehicles are parked at the BLM portion, with sleds and ice houses dragged all over the surface of that lake.

Another thing you fail to recognize is that the public only needs a small portion of public access to gain full access to the entire surface of the lake. We have this.

At a time where access continues to be less and less, I'm happy that we still have the access we do. I don't want to lose any fishery -- so some access is a good thing!

What if we turned this around and looked at it from another perspective? What if 100% of Koosharem was posted and off limits? Then the BLM came in and purchased a small 100 yard long section of land that provided the public with a sliver of access to this lake? We'd all be thrilled!!

I'm happy that we still have the access we have. I'm also in support of the DWR managing this lake as a fishery for the public to enjoy.

Should state dollars stock private ponds? As long as the public has access, then the answer is YES!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> When and where did the DWR launch their boat(s)??? I really want to know. The reason? I think your making stuff up as you go and I would like to know why.
> 
> Do you like the idea of it being an exclusive reservoir? One that private land owners, pontoon and float tubers can only access?


I couldn't tell you the exact date...but about two weeks ago. I spoke directly to the southern region aquatics manager about this. He said they had no problem launching their boat somewhere near that point on public land in the pic I posted on BFT. I never asked why they launched or what they were doing...

....if you don't believe me, call him.

I wouldn't care one bit if only pontoon and float tubers were the only ones who were able to access it. To me, public access is public access...it reminds me a bit of Kemmerer Reservoir in Wyoming. Shoot, I can think of a bunch of places that are off-limits to boat launching and motorized boats...sure glad they are still managed by the DWR too! Some of these same lakes/reservoirs are difficult to fish from shore too...

You seem to think that since you can only fish it from shore in one section and since you can't launch your boat from a piece of private land that has been posted that the whole lake is inaccessible...that is flat-out BS. I have never fished koosharem from shore...but, if I did, it would be from that public access road of that embankment that you think is riddled with giant boulders and off a steep cliff. Regardless, though, I not only fish that reservoir every year, but I also fish otter creek below it every year. And, I will even ice fish it from time to time. PBH, didn't we ice fish it last winter over New Year's? Or, was that the winter before? Can't remember now...

Which brings up a whole other angle....what about the months of the year this lake is frozen. Can't you or anyone else access the whole lake and fish the whole lake through the ice too?

You keep saying the lake is closed off....BUT THAT ISN'T TRUE!

Good hell....fishermen across the state have been fighting over a whole hell of a lot less access to fish public waters running across private land than what you have at Koosharem Reservoir. I think your argument does all of those fishermen a real disservice and goes to show how lazy you must be...


----------

